# Flying Frog



## Flying Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi to all,

At first, i'm sorry for my very poor English. I will try to be understandable.

So I'm Chris "Flying Frog", French, 48 years old, married, 5 child. My passions are scale modelling, to draw airplanes and to create decals for scale models. My brand is called FFSMC Productions but my webshop is under re-building now. You can have an idea there Link Removed.
Please don't use it, it is only to watch for the moment.

I can show you an example of one of my last sheets :












and the last one I created for a new scale models brand :











Cheers

Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

While your work is certainly good, we do not allow advertising of products or personal websites with the purpose of selling goods. 

Sorry, but I have removed the link to your site. We also prefer that if you are going to post links to a personal site with the purpose of selling things that you contact the forum staff first. 

I hope you understand this. This is a non profit site and we also have to think about the security of the members of our forum.


----------



## Flying Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

No problem for the link removed, it was just to show what I do. It isn't my job to live... and I'm not there to sale, just to share my passion for aviation with all of you.

Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2010)

That is fine, thanks for your understanding. You are more than welcome here.


----------



## Flying Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Sir !


----------



## wad59 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bienvenue à toi !


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2010)

I have known you as a brilliant artist, Chris.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 13, 2010)

G'day Chris, welcome to the forum hope to see some of your models soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2010)

G'day Chris welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chris!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## aircro (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy and welcome from sunny and windy Croatia. And now ... Flying Frog - 10 points.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2010)

from one Chris to another Chris - welcome to the forum!


----------

